# UEFA Champions League 12-13 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 11, 2011)

12 Apr 17:45 Man Utd v Chelsea  2.30 3.20 3.25 +97  
12 Apr 17:45 Shakhtar Donetsk v Barcelona  3.25 3.30 2.25 +93  
13 Apr 17:45 Schalke v Inter Milan  2.70 3.40 2.60 +70  
13 Apr 17:45 Tottenham v Real Madrid  2.80 3.40 2.50


----------



## Jammy (Apr 12, 2011)

I think Shakhter are good value guys!!!!

Very good attacking team, at home and Barca don need to win.


----------



## jio81 (Apr 12, 2011)

shaxtar and chelsea to get more corners  ???


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 12, 2011)

jio81 said:
			
		

> shaxtar and chelsea to get more corners  ???



I am no expert in corners, but I dont think Shakhtar will manage to outcorner Barca.


----------



## jio81 (Apr 13, 2011)

totenham to get more corners. totenham lost first leg 0-4, so they have to atack. totenham play at home, and when totenham play at home they usually got 7-8 corners.  real is already in semi-final and barcelona is waiting for them at weekend so...  1.7 is a very good bet for me.  sorry about my english


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

jio81 said:
			
		

> totenham to get more corners. totenham lost first leg 0-4, so they have to atack. totenham play at home, and when totenham play at home they usually got 7-8 corners.  real is already in semi-final and barcelona is waiting for them at weekend so...  1.7 is a very good bet for me.  sorry about my english



I wonder if Real will go out with the best they have or they will spare some of the stars.


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 13, 2011)

Schalke v Inter Milan 

Schlake is in very good position to qualify in the next round of the Champions league. They murdered Inter 5-2 as guests in the first match. 
In the Bundesliga Schalke is just 10th with 36 points. They have 12 losses. 
In the weekend Inter won over Chievo 2-0. I expect in this match Inter to come out looking for goals, Schalke will counter attack.

Prediction: Over 2.5


----------



## jio81 (Apr 13, 2011)

in my local bookies i can bet a double-  totenham to get 6 or more corners (1.8)  and totenham to get more corners (1.9). if totenham gets 6 or more corners there is a big posibility totenham to get more corners. i think, this is bookies big mistake. what do you think gays ?


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 13, 2011)

if you can bet on multiple with these 2 bets then it's good as you bet on almost the same thing to happen and get better odds. You basically get @3.42 for Tottenham to get more corners, but be over 6.5 corners. I would go for it.


----------



## jio81 (Apr 13, 2011)

be over 5.5


----------

